# Struts vs stays for toy box



## Heather Starr Masten (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm making a toy box. I've already made a few over the years and the feedback has been that some sort of hardware to keep the lid from shutting hard on the child would be great. From the research I've done a gas strut would work, but I'm having trouble finding good info on how to get proper measurements for one. Also, having trouble finding one rated for only 11-13 pounds. 

Alternatively I found this soft down lid support after tracing down something another user said and I think it would work, but am not 100% sure.
http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinge...rts/toy-box-lid-supports/soft-down-lid-supprt

Does anyone have advice or experience in this area? Thanks in advance


----------



## D. Rockett (Apr 10, 2017)

-I built 4 using Rockler's Lid Stay Torsion Hinges. Resistance is built into the hinge. They come in 4 levels of resistance. Number and combination of resistance is determined by lid weight and width. I built large cherry boxes and used 3 hinges on each. The boxes were for 1-5 year olds.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

A single rear door actuator for a van might do it. Mine requires both of them to lift the door, so one might do a toy box lid.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would rather use a hinge that did it all instead of having a separate lid support. http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinge...lid-supports/toy-box-lid-supports/box-hinge-1


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Nice find, Steve. I second Steve's option ... Heather, forget my suggestion !!!


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

The hinges Steve found are not recommended by the seller for toy boxes. The child may get fingers caught in the hinge mechanism. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

WesTex said:


> The child may get fingers caught in the hinge mechanism.


They'll only do it once !!!

How did we all make it through our childhoods ??? 
Lying in the back window of the car on trips ...
Riding bicycles without 20 pounds of protective equipment ...
Toy box with a chain to keep it from hitting the wall when it was opened. (That's good paint on that wall!)
There was no "protective system" to keep it from hitting the kid on the way closed.

I guess whole generations just "got lucky" ... all the time.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Take a look at these from Rockler:

http://www.rockler.com/lid-stay-torsion-hinge-lid-support-rustic-bronze?sid=AF078

To be absolutely safe make the front and the sides lower except for the very corners to support the lid, then when a kid jumps on top of the lid before it close completely he won't squeeze his buddy's fingers. This coming from a grandad with two young grandsons.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

mikechell said:


> They'll only do it once !!!
> 
> How did we all make it through our childhoods ???
> Lying in the back window of the car on trips ...
> ...


And I would really hate to see one of my grandkids loose some fingers that one time just to teach them a lesson!


----------



## Shop_Rat (Dec 22, 2015)

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...Le1kxbHY1FOXD_scU2zQ11d1NHav6q2L-SBoC_afw_wcB

https://www.amazon.com/Soft-Down-Lid-Support-Umber/dp/B001DT4PMG











This one just for information:


----------



## Heather Starr Masten (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'll look up your suggestions and figure out what works best.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I use the ones from Rockler. They have left, right and center models.

And I have also used the torsion kind that take the place of a hinge.


----------

